# Roasting decaf. Rave vs mine Comparison



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I tried a nice colombian decaf in rave the other day so bought some greens to roast at home in the gene cafe. They kindly let me have a few roasted beans so i could try and get close to the same roast level.

However the results turned out very different visually and im wandering why. Havent tasted yet as theyve just finished. Mine on right Raves on left. Mine just seem a bit dull. Are they under roasted? Finished at 13mins just after 1c which is earlier than usual for me but didnt want them too dark.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Interesting. Obviously Rave's roaster is an entirely different beast so the chances of hitting it exactly are slim I suspect. But the colour looks pretty close. You say those had just come out - I wonder if the sheen of oil is something that develops later? (Caveat: I know the square root of s*d all about roasting so just a thought).


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Honestly that isn't the best picture. Try comparing the colour when ground up, also resting a few days may make them appear a little shinier.


----------



## Kahweol (Apr 26, 2016)

From what I've heard and experienced (from 1 purchase of swiss process) is that decaf beans will always end up darker for the same roast level. You should go off temperature, not colour. Now, I always did them on an unprobed coretto which was flying blind, but I imagine that running it on your usual profile should work okay. I completely stuffed them up the first time I tried - dumped them early and was left with underroasted, grassy, undrinkable coffee. Mind you I get bothered by anything stopped before the first snaps of 2nd crack... how does it taste?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's impossible to go off temp in the gene without a probe mod. I haven't tested this idea yet but it seems to me you have to go a shade darker with the gene to get results the cupping notes would have you expect (I.e. Roasted almonds at full city = roasted Almonds at full city+).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Kahweol said:


> From what I've heard and experienced (from 1 purchase of swiss process) is that decaf beans will always end up darker for the same roast level. You should go off temperature, not colour. Now, I always did them on an unprobed coretto which was flying blind, but I imagine that running it on your usual profile should work okay. I completely stuffed them up the first time I tried - dumped them early and was left with underroasted, grassy, undrinkable coffee. Mind you I get bothered by anything stopped before the first snaps of 2nd crack... how does it taste?


Your very correct about colour for roast level. For decaff temperature has to be a little lower, you have to be more gentle with it as it enters 1st and you won't always hear a good first depending on the bean. The big mistake is to roast it too light and too hot.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for your replies. I think it was ended too soon. Didnt have much taste to it at all with little body.

Next batch i went 15.5 minutes just into 2c. Results are better. Will try even longer roast at lower temp next time.


----------

